# Do you remember #6



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2015)

In 1958, we came home from CA after being discharged  from Fort Ord. Our first apartment, furnished, had a frig like this. It worked fine but made a terrible racket. Finally talked landlord in replacing it but what a job getting it downstairs. It weighed a ton.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow - that looks like a combination ice box and washing machine!


----------



## jujube (Jul 18, 2015)

My first refrigerator was made by International Harvester.  I'd never seen one before or one since.  It had been shipped all over the world, according to the stickers on the back (it had belonged to a series of military families).


----------



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

Anyone recall the Servel Gas refrigerators? They were advertised on T-V when we first got T-V, around 1950. The doors of the boxes all featured a pic of a blue gas flame. My Dad liked the idea, but feared the technology. So, we never had one. They were also expensive. But think about it: No MOVING PARTS, no mechanism. Just heat, to produce cold! Many years later, my wife and I, faced with the prospect of living in the woods of Northern AZ, bought a big old Servel, they were for sale primarily to self-reliance folks living without electric power, as we soon would be. I fired it with propane in our cabin.   imp


----------

